# Bestehende JAR in Eclipse



## Hijo2006 (16. Jul 2016)

Hallo

ich habe eine JAR mit allen den notwendigen Abhängigkeiten bekommen, die ich 
gerne in Ecplise laden würde und dort mir im Ablauf des Codes ansehen.
Wie mach ich das in Eclipse?

Danke...


----------



## Dompteur (16. Jul 2016)

https://wiki.eclipse.org/FAQ_How_do_I_add_an_extra_library_to_my_project's_classpath?


----------



## Hijo2006 (16. Jul 2016)

ok ok...also als eine extra library, auch wenn es das komplette programm umfassen soll?


----------



## Dompteur (16. Jul 2016)

Wenn du keinen eigenen Code hinzufügen willst, sondern dein Programm schon fertig bekommen hast, geht es noch einfacher.
Erstelle ein Launch File (Run / Run Configuration / Java Application / New). Dort trägst du dann deine Startklasse, deine Jars und den Ort deiner Sourcen ein.
Dann kannst du mit den Debugger dein Programm nachvollziehen.

Nur, wenn du ohnehin die Sourcen hast, dann brauchst du das Jar-File eigentlich gar nicht. Du kannst die Sourcen ja in Eclipse übersetzen lassen und testen.


----------



## Hijo2006 (16. Jul 2016)

ok danke..ich probiere es einfach. es stand dabei, dass dies die empfohlene variante ist,da alle "dependencies" dabei sind...

das ist mein zentrales problem...ich habe noch nicht so 100% den Durchblick, welches File man wie nimmt. so ein neues programm in eclipse bekomm ich hin, aber mit fremden code noch so eien sache


----------



## Hijo2006 (16. Jul 2016)

also der sourceode liegt als JAR vor. wenn du noch einen tipp hast, wie ich den nun importiere und dann als projekt übersetzen lassen kann, wäre es super...danke

neben dem sourcecode sind auch noch die bilder etc dabei und auch changelog-dateien einschl. eines meta-inf ordners.

ich hab es mal über Import- existing JAR import, was es natürlich nicht in den aktuellen source-order einfügt


----------



## Thallius (16. Jul 2016)

Ein jar enthält keinen sourcecode


----------



## Xyz1 (16. Jul 2016)

Thallius hat gesagt.:


> Ein jar enthält keinen sourcecode


Doch, kann auch Sourcecode enthalten.

Zeigst du mal die bestehende Jar?


----------



## Dompteur (16. Jul 2016)

Hijo2006 hat gesagt.:


> also der sourceode liegt als JAR vor. wenn du noch einen tipp hast, wie ich den nun importiere und dann als projekt übersetzen lassen kann, wäre es super...danke


Du kannst den Inhalt des Jar-Files einfach in dein src-Verzeichnis des Projekts kopieren. Das Jar-File kannst du in diesem Fall gleich behandeln wie ein normales ZIP-File. Die Resourcen (Bilder,...) gehören in das res Verzeichnis deines Projekts.
Wichtig ist noch, dass du die Verzeichnishierarchie dabei nicht veränderst.

Probier das einfach einmal aus.


----------



## Hijo2006 (16. Jul 2016)

danke euch..ich probiere es einfach mal aus und melde mich wieder. ich bin mir sicher, dass es nicht schwer ist, nur mir fehlt wohl irgendwo der überblick u/o erfahrung


----------

